# Questions about clutch replacement on 93' Sentra XE



## defensive (Oct 18, 2004)

I am new to this forum, and hi to everyone!

I just got a 93' Sentra XE, 2dr, 5spd, with 116k miles on it. It seems that right before the deal the clutch just reached its lifetime, and my learning how to drive a sticker shift was the last straw to it. Then several days later when I was driving on freeway it gradually slowed down. I tried to push gas pedal harder, but within 1 min the speed dropped below 50mph and I pulled it over. So now the sympton is the car won't move, no matter which gear it is in or how hard i rev up the engine. Gear shifting is fine. Clutch cable is fine and clutch lever isn't stuck either. With engine running and clutch pedal released, I can still shift the gear, but to do so I need to push just a little bit harder. And here are my questions:

1. Are there other possibilites other than clutch is dead? Any more diagnosis needed?
2. If I decide to replace the clutch, would non-nissan (aftermarket products) be ok on cars like this old?
3. Is it prefered to also repace the seals even though they look ok, such as crankshaft seal, input shaft seal and differential seal?
4. I am not completely a newbie on cars. I did some maintenance and repair on my 91'corolla. But I know this is a big job. A friend is going to help me, and he did clutch work on his prelude. For those of you who did this before on Sentra, do you have anything special that you want to remind me? Sorry this may be a stupid question 

Thanks. Any suggestions/comments would be greatly appreciated.

-- defensive (driving)


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

When you were on the freeway and the car was slowing down, was the engine also slowing down?

Oh, and you might as well do the seals too. They aren't that expensive are they? 

As for which clutch... Well, it's not like it would have to hold a lot of torque, but the Nissan one is pretty good and if you get it from www.courtesyparts.com it isn't really more expensive than anythign else is it?

Oh, and you'll love me for this, well actually the guy who wrote it...

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september00/clutch.shtml


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

I did a clutch in my 94 xe last spring. I had the same symptoms on my car. I was driving then it started slowing down even when i revved it harder. It finally came to a stop and did not move through any gears again. All i got to say is look for this one "hidden" bolt in the back motor mount, took me a while to find out it was in the middle of the mount or so lol. Shouldn't take you tooo long. Good Luck!


----------



## defensive (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks, BikerFry. I am pretty sure that engine was not slowing down at that point. No tachometer on this car, but i can tell from the sound of engine that is is working hard.

And what a wonderful surprise the link is! I do have a service manual for 94'Sentra, but for a newbie like me and a big job like this it is just not detailed enough. Thanks again.

Also thanks to 94senragtr for reminding me of the mount bolt. It not only saves me time for sure, but potentially lots of energy as well.

Now what i am expecting most is two days of sunshine for the weekend, because, you know, i don't have a garage


----------

